# Puppy Obedience in Markham



## danikinney (May 26, 2012)

Hello! 

My name is Dani, I'm new to this forum and we have a now 10 week old V named Ruby and we are in LOVE with this little handful! We've had her for 2 weeks and she has come a long way but we can't wait to get some more training help (training for us too!)

We're looking to get her into puppy classes as soon as her shots are updated in the next few weeks. We live in Markham, Ontario just outside of Toronto and I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend classes. We were looking at Muttz with Mannerz in Stouffville. Any ideas would be great!

Thanks!
Dani


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Dani -- I'm sorry I can't help with your question about puppy classes, but maybe someone in the Toronto area will respond. I just wanted to welcome you and Ruby to the forums! 

Your avatar of Ruby is cute! Maybe you can post some more photos?!


----------



## danikinney (May 26, 2012)

Aw thank you for the welcome and your kind words about my photo! I'm actually a photographer so I've already taken quite a few pics of her. 

I don't know if this is a nono......but here's a link to a blog post with some more pics of Ruby and a couple from the day we picked her up from Pointblank dogs. I will certainly be posting more pics  

http://kinahan21254.c4.cmdwebsites.com/blog/

Looking forward to learning a ton on this forum! 

Dani


----------

